# SERVICE ENGINE SOON Warning Light Nightmare



## gillart (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey all. The SERVICE ENGINE SOON light came on in my '03 Pathie SE about 15 months ago and since then I have been going broke trying to get the damn thing off so I can pass state inspection. The code is P1458 "Evap Leak/Canister". 

About a year ago I went down to the Nissan dealership and paid $22.71 for a brand new gas cap. A friend reset the SES light and it stayed off for about 3 days before coming back on. Yes, I turn it every single time until it clicks a few times, and a year later my SES light is still on. 

A few months back I brought it to the dealership for a "smoke test" to find this supposed leak. I spent 4 hours at the dealership watching a team of techs hover around my car shaking their head. 4 hours later? "There is no leak" they said. "The smoke test can find not even the smallest of leaks anywhere." The Master tech went in with some sort of ultraviolet glasses to see even the smallest leak and could not find anything. They reset the light and 24 hours later it came on again. 

:wtf:

They told me that if I was to replace the filler neck for $625 it should take care of things, as they noticed some moisture around the fuel filler neck.

What would you do here? The only physical symptom the truck has (not even sure it is related) is that every 5 starts or so the engine sputters and stalls right away after starting it. But then it starts right up after.

Should I pay $625 to get this filler neck replaced? 

Thanks all.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

gillart said:


> The code is P1458 "Evap Leak/Canister".
> 
> Thanks all.


Are you sure the code is 1458 and not 1448??


----------



## gillart (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey thanks - I just pulled the code and it is P1456 "_EVAP control system - small leak detected_".


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

gillart said:


> Hey thanks - I just pulled the code and it is P1456 "_EVAP control system - small leak detected_".


7 out of 10 times, it is the Gas Cap. Before spending $625 on something that _*might*_ not solve the problem, clear the code, disconnect the negative terminal of the battery for about 30 mins, clean the gas cap and then put everything back and see what happens. If the problem still exists, the CEL will come back on after a few drive cycles and then you'll have to make a decision as to next steps. How long before your inspection?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Also you might consider just replacing the gas cap; much cheaper then putting out $625.


----------



## soul_Less (Mar 12, 2010)

i had that code for a WHILE. but since i dont have emissions testing, i drove with it on for a couple of months.
Decided to get it fixed last month. The dealer replaced the Evap Vent Control Valve and the Evap Canister since it had a crack in it. (Its essentially a black plastic box with charcoal in it.) Cost about $550 and took about 5 hours.


----------



## gillart (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks all. Regarding the gas cap comments, please note in my post I said:

_About a year ago I went down to the Nissan dealership and paid $22.71 for a brand new gas cap. A friend reset the SES light and it stayed off for about 3 days before coming back on. Yes, I turn it every single time until it clicks a few times, and a year later my SES light is still on. _


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

I have seen a lot of leaks at the vent control valve, or where it meets the canister. They are very hard to see sometimes. Its possible that the filler neck is leaking but not typical unless its very rusty. I would be leaning toward a canister or vent control valve but, I cant see the car. Their master tech might not be all that LOL! I had a 02 Path come in with a SES light on and was quoted $2k for timing chains and intake sprockets by the other nissan dealer in town! I fixed their problem with a 20min connector repair! So you never know.


----------

